# FK-AK-STREET-COILOVER - are they rubbish?



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FK-AK-STREET- ... 420wt_1091

link above..

are these crap? i'm sure i've heard they are rubbish and not worth bothering with.

they are so cheap so i guess theres a reason.

anyone used them? worth buying?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Déjà vu

Cue Frikat ... :lol:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

mullum said:


> Déjà vu
> 
> Cue Frikat ... :lol:


must have missed something :l i'm guessing they are crap but just wanted to know peoples thoughts.


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

mullum said:


> Déjà vu
> 
> Cue Frikat ... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

viewtopic.php?t=458793


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

haha just read the post, so seems like its the ride quality that is affected the most. i can't see them being dangerous. i would only be doing it for looks as i have a v6 so at the moment it looks like its on stilts. tbh a lot of people think lowering the car will improve handleing - if on a smooth track then yes- but in the real world of bumps,pot holes, un even road surfaces it will more often than not make it worse as the stiff suspension will tend to make the car skip when going over bumps rather than keeping the wheels in contact with the road, i may consider them as i can't afford to spend 600-800 quid. or do you think i'm better off just going with springs? i deffo need to lower it at some point and would rather not have to also buy rear adjustable tie bars, how low can you go before needing the tie bars?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

First thing I need to say is I dont have a v6 so I can't advise you on what to buy there.
Will you need adjustable tie bars ?
It varies from car to car and the only way to tell is with a four wheel alignment. Tie bars do indeed add extra cost to the lowering expense - as does the alignment - but it's the "right" way to do it. Of course that doesn't mean you have to.
If you don't do a lot of mileage then you might get away without them.
To answer your question - for a 225 (i dont know about a v6 !) spending a bit more, around £250, on shocks and springs would probably buy a better ride than with these £200 FK street coilies. Springs would be -40mm Apex or Amax (from ECP with a code) and shocks would be FK High Tech (direct from FK in Germany - listed as being for the VW mk4 golf 4motion).

Again, didn't know you had a v6 so you'll need to get someone who does to give you the specific v6 options ...


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

cheers for the reply, yeah i think the v6 is a bit different as theres the issue of the low sump (probably why the ride hight is higher as standard) i dont want to be rubbing the sump every speed bump i go over but it does look too high as it it. i'll have to look into i guess, it would be nice to have it adjustable's so i could get it just right but if its not these fk ones then as said its 500quid +

may do a little more research- maybe worth buying these fk's but buying better shocks for them? you say better shocks would be fk high tech- so maybe theres a package i could buy with the fk coilovers but with the fk high tech shocks ?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm also going to have to get some spacers at some point to get the look right so thats more expense, plus if i need rear tie bars even more. maybe i'll look out for some second hand parts- guessing the mk4 r32 is same for all suspension


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My specialist TTS calls them FK shite and doesn't stock the brand make of that what you will.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there. I guess you get what you pay for and while I am sure they will be good enough in the short term I have read ride quality is poor and can produce knocks later on not to mention rust. If it were me I would suggest trying a set of Amex (basically Apex) springs first as it lowers the V6 really nicely and cheaply and maintains ride comfort. However if you have £200 to burn and don't mind doing a test then why not go for the FK. I doubt they are dangerous otherwise they couldn't be sold so maybe just maybe there cheap enough to be worth a punt if you're dead set on the idea?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. so what would people suggest as a good budget coilover set without a back braking ride and able to drop the car low enough to have the top of the tyre level with the bottom of the arch lip?

Paul


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Hi. so what would people suggest as a good budget coilover set without a back braking ride and able to drop the car low enough to have the top of the tyre level with the bottom of the arch lip?
> 
> Paul


+1 :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I personally don't think there is a "budget" coilover that offers what you want.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

James loves a fk rant, but I have to agree my fks are shot.

I am going for ap coils, I had them on the tt before and the ride is better I doubt they will last anymore than 2 years with the lows but I aim to change cars before then.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cannot express how important good suspension is on our cars. Comfort, dynamics, control and recovery. Is there such a thing as a good budget coilover kit?? Kw's entry level coils are as close as you will get to something semi acceptable. Coilovers are always going to be a compromise to a quality shock and spring setup. Unless you pay quite a bit, and opt for damper adjustability. And then finally when you do get a decent quality coilover kit, when you really lower the car, you loose comfort and shock stroke rebound? 

People laughed at my coilover rants but by god its quite a subject, that can make or break a car..  I like the idea of the H&R ultra low kit, if and when you lower the car, the damper stroke is slightly longer to compensate for the fact. As Roddy rightly pointed out yesterday the bilstein coilovers don't like to be dropped too much.

Gaz seem to do some decent kits at the moment with quite a decent amount of adjustability.. Specially the gold kits :wink:

Damien.

http://gazcoilovers.com/audi-tt-4wd-980 ... p-236.html


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is where this forum is a great mind of information make the wrong choice and it's money down the drain where as if you've read testaments from forum members who have experience with a certain make coilover kit you should know what your getting. I will be going down this route next year and know that I can get some sound advise on here before committing to a set if coiless.

Never bad this problem 25 years ago fond memories of taking the springs out of my XR3i and just cutting enough rings out to get the desired height then wire them up so they didn't pop out  :lol:

Paul


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

I am tempted to try these.

The other option are the Amax lowering springs but I'm just not confident that they will go low enough. I have a pre facelift roadster, so apparently it will remove 40mm, but plan on running 19" wheels and just cant imagine that they will be sufficient.

I don't want it too low but if I spend £80 on Amax and they aren't suitable then its money wasted? I know you can get top mounts and smaller struts for the front but what about the back??


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

blizeH said:


> I am tempted to try these.
> 
> The other option are the Amax lowering springs but I'm just not confident that they will go low enough. I have a pre facelift roadster, so apparently it will remove 40mm, but plan on running 19" wheels and just cant imagine that they will be sufficient.
> 
> I don't want it too low but if I spend £80 on Amax and they aren't suitable then its money wasted? I know you can get top mounts and smaller struts for the front but what about the back??


The only way to get the euro low 19inch wheel look is coilovers. I promise you shocks and springs wont give you the low height you are after specially at the rear. And poly top mounts add to the ride harshness. 19's can be harsh without damper rate adjustment. And i would consider 235/35/19's to help ride comfort. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, you cant expect too much comfort when you lower it down on 19" alloys at the best of times and I am certainly not expecting anything at all from these coilovers. Saying that, I ran FK Highsports on my last car and it wasn't too bad especially considering it had polybushes all around.

Thankfully the car is only a weekend toy, so I'm not too worried about practicality and comfort. I also only ever cruise around so high speed cornering certainly isn't a concern!!


----------



## dunsmod (Sep 6, 2005)

Old post resurrected.......

viewtopic.php?t=181460


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Jaylad said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. so what would people suggest as a good budget coilover set without a back braking ride and able to drop the car low enough to have the top of the tyre level with the bottom of the arch lip?
> ...


I've had the FK Silverline Coilovers fitted to mine for over 2 years now, and they are still problem free


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

I've just ordered a set of these ak streets myself. Iv read loads of bad things about them but most people that have actually got them fitted seen to be happy with them. From experience of a friends car I know the ride quality isn't as great as the higher end coilovers but yet it seems no worse then my car with its current set up with h&r springs. 
They've gotta be worth a shot at 200 notes just to get the look I'm after as springs just won't go low enough....only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You can take a horse to water. :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

jamman said:


> You can take a horse to water. :roll:


I think most of the time mate its money, spending a grand on coilovers is out of reach for most.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

ian222 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > You can take a horse to water. :roll:
> ...


Agree. For me I have apex springs fitted which have done a great job BUT I still want it to sit another 15mm lower all round to get the stance I ideally want. It's justifying spending hundreds if pounds just to drop a further 15mm :?

Mullum on hear gave me some great advise recently mentioning that getting shortened front struts and top mounts for the front could lower the front a further 15-20mm and I have read that removing one of the plates under the rear spring will further lower the back by 10mm. It's an option I'm looking into as it would be a cheaper option and while still keeping my ride comfort with the Apex springs.

Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > You can take a horse to water. :roll:
> ...


I agree Ian but I just think buying this particular kit is like throwing £400 down the toilet (after fitting/alignment)

Another happy customer

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=490018


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say happy 

One of the worst decisions I ever made.

That's my opinion anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam86 (Nov 20, 2013)

jamman said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Exactly, spending a grand on coilovers alone on a 3-3.5k car to me is just ridiculous. Especially when I consider the car hasn't even done 100 mile this last 2 months. 
Besides I'll be fitting these my self and the car could do with a proper 4 wheel alignment anyhow so even if they only last 12months, 200 notes is hardly going to break the bank! :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

lazerjules said:


> I wouldn't say happy
> 
> One of the worst decisions I ever made.
> 
> ...


I know mate I was being ironic it just seems people believe them a bargain and then learn their lesson afterwards despite so many warnings in numerous threads.

I suppose if your a thrash metal fan and play it loud you won't notice the knocking. :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> lazerjules said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say happy
> ...


is there any other way to play thrash metal James? [smiley=dude.gif] ah the soft dulcet tones of 'Machine Head' or is that a bit too loud for you, hmmm 'take that' maybe??? hi hi hi :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No I'm more into my hi energy disco :-*


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> No I'm more into my hi energy disco :-*


I believe you!! 8)


----------

